# Updated Wine port works



## Maccraft123 (Nov 21, 2018)

1. Install gcc
2. Install port
3. Have fun!


----------



## SirDice (Nov 21, 2018)

The Wine ports don't use GCC, regardless if you have it installed or not. 


```
USES= bison compiler:c11 desktop-file-utils gmake localbase shebangfix tar:xz
```
The compiler:c11 tells me it's using the default system compiler, which is Clang.


----------



## shkhln (Nov 21, 2018)

Yeah, this thread looks completely random without context. (https://bugs.freebsd.org/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=231010)


----------



## Maccraft123 (Nov 21, 2018)

Then delete it


----------



## Crivens (Nov 21, 2018)

No. Together with the context it makes some sense, so <voice celeb-deathmatch-ref> I'll allow it!


----------



## jardows (Nov 27, 2018)

Thank you for this post.  It explains why I couldn't get Wine to work on the 12.0-Beta builds.  I will wait for RELEASE before trying Wine, and if needed, install gcc first.


----------

